# Farnham BMQ pictures



## punkd (20 Jun 2006)

I had some pics lying around from the last week in Farnham when we were at the Camp so I figured it post them.






O.P Tower 






Sideview of the OP and the first aid tent






On Patrol, right before we had to suit up and walk a km in mopp 4  :-\






Cadpat at work. Defence around the topo point.






Zipline over the river.


----------



## SoF (20 Jun 2006)

Nice pix


----------



## CanadianGrunt (20 Jun 2006)

Right on I didnt know what to expect Farnham to look like That Zip line looks like a lot of fun I really cant wait to get there..


----------



## CDNBlackhawk (20 Jun 2006)

Sounds and looks like The field portion Of Basic training has changed alot since i was There!


----------



## misfit (21 Jun 2006)

Cool pics man...I can't wait.


----------



## aesop081 (21 Jun 2006)

*CDN*Blackhawk said:
			
		

> Sounds and looks like The field portion Of Basic training has changed alot since i was There!



...and how long ago was that ?

Don't look at your watch !!

 ;D


----------



## punkd (21 Jun 2006)

That camp was all for the last week, the 2nd week is still at the Biv sites, the nights are still filled with little to no sleep due to century, fire drills and stand to's. I just got use to the sound of an arty-sim as my alarm clock every morning. Hear whistle then a big bang and you know its almost coffee time  ;D Best part is the day you go rapelling and over the zipline.. however swiss seats are not the most comfortable thing to be wearing all afternoon.


----------



## aesop081 (21 Jun 2006)

punkd said:
			
		

> That camp was all for the last week, the 2nd week is still at the Biv sites, the nights are still filled with little to no sleep due to *century*, fire drills and stand to's. I just got use to the sound of an arty-sim as my alarm clock every morning. Hear whistle then a big bang and you know its almost coffee time  ;D Best part is the day you go rapelling and over the zipline.. however swiss seats are not the most comfortable thing to be wearing all afternoon.



SENTRY.........a century is one hundred years


----------



## Shadowhawk (21 Jun 2006)

Thanks for the Pics ... anymore?


----------



## Shamrock (21 Jun 2006)

aesop081 said:
			
		

> SENTRY.........a century is one hundred years



I dunno about that.  I've had shifts that seemed that long.


----------



## punkd (21 Jun 2006)

Thanks for the spelling correction 

A few more pics






Plotting are next topo point. They are much easier to find in the day time






Now wheres that topo point agian? Oh yeah its in the middle of these woods somewhere.






Setting up a roadblock for some scenarios


----------



## aesop081 (21 Jun 2006)

punkd said:
			
		

> Plotting *are* next topo point. They are much easier to find in the day time



OUR


----------



## punkd (21 Jun 2006)

Ok, I get the point. I will use the spelling / grammar checker from now on.


----------



## Quag (21 Jun 2006)

In my BOTP we got to use the camps for one night because the field was severly flooded.   May I say that I am extremely jealous and envious that recruits get to stay there.    I think I found heaven there.


----------



## Lost_Warrior (21 Jun 2006)

> Sounds and looks like The field portion Of Basic training has changed alot since i was There!



Tell me about it.  Our week in the field was spent in the bush, sleeping in hooches (and I use the word sleep very lightly)...


----------



## aesop081 (21 Jun 2006)

Lost_Warrior said:
			
		

> Tell me about it.  Our week in the field was spent in the bush, sleeping in hooches (and I use the word sleep very lightly)...



...and i had to go to school in chest-deep snow , barefoot and uphill both ways !!

maybe  get some time in before going " yeah back in the day....."


----------



## Lost_Warrior (21 Jun 2006)

Oh, I agree, but regardless, it has changed since I did it (unless of course, this is a special case..)

Also, out of curiosity, how long do we have to wait before we're allowed to comment on how things are done differently now than when we did it anyway?


----------



## geo (21 Jun 2006)

I experienced Farnham in '70...... (not '70s but 70)
going up and down the abandoned railway & plotting a map move to (or from) the ruins

lots has changed............ but it's still all the same 


IMHO


----------

